
Firefox 71 and WebRender vs. Chrome 79 Browser Benchmarks on Ubuntu Linux - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Firefox-71-vs-Chrome-79-Bench
======
paulryanrogers
Nice to see Firefox at least winning some, not that I've had any performance
issues with it.

Would be nice to see the tests on Windows and Mac too. Though I do appreciate
the small arrows indicating which is better: more or less. Overall a nice
short read.

